# Maybe to much



## MDunn71 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have small problem .My wisteria is not growing up it is growing out before it grows up looks like a L,and I have a java fern that is getting brown holes in it .My hornswort is getting tan tips up at the top of the water line ,I have it anchored at the bottom and it growing upward its not floating .My banana plants leaves are turning brown .Everything is putting on new growth ,but its not doing so well as it gets closer to the water line .I have 2 shoplight fixture with a total of 4 t12's setting right on top of the tank .Is this to much light for the kind of plants I'm trying to grow ?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That is a good sign in the wisteria. It likes to spread out when it has room. I don't know what could be causing the browning of the leaves. Could you provide a picture of the plants?


----------



## MDunn71 (Oct 12, 2011)

Here is what the plants are looking like .Do I have to much light for these type plants ?









This the fern what can be causing these holes









This is the banana plant .









Here is the wisteria see how it grows out and then kind upward


----------



## rlswaney73 (Jul 21, 2011)

looks like fe or k is needed or both, are you dosing macros and micros? also looks like pea gravel, any root tabs?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## MDunn71 (Oct 12, 2011)

Its a dirted tank .I thought that took care of the need for root tabs for a while anyway .


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about older leaves turning dying back in the banana plant. This is probably shipping and/or transplantation damage. Wait until it gets rooted and see if the new growth is developing any problems. It should start producing floating leaves sometime.


----------

